

MIT: A defense research giant, with a long tradition of defiance - Rod
http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/articles/2010/08/08/leak_case_spotlights_an_mit_divide/

======
hga
BZZZT: MIT _administers_ Lincoln Labs just like the University of California
administered Los Alamos and Laurence Livermore (exclusively from the
beginning, now in a consortium). And there are many other examples of this
method the Federal Government uses.

You simply can't consolidate the pass-through budget of Lincoln Labs with MIT
proper and I gave up on this article after that tendentious attack.

------
api
The mission of MIT seems to be: gather together lots of smart ambitious people
and get them to work on problems of DOD interest.

